# Need more advice, this time hunting clothes.



## Hears The Water (Aug 2, 2002)

Son and I are going to Bass Pro tomorrow. Let me preface this with my son's size. He is 6' 4" tall and 300 lbs. So in any clothing we are looking at he needs a 2XT or a 3XT. I will be checking at Wal-Mart, but I am pretty sure they won't have anything in his size. 

So my question is this: what kind of outerwear, or even underwear do you recommend for a newbie hunter. John needs a coat no matter what, and he is fine with wearing a camo coat all the time. We use all unscented products at home so I am not too worried about any of it picking up perfumes. But as far as a coat goes, what do y'all recommend? I think it makes sense to get one that has layers in it if we can afford it, so he can take off as the day warms up. He is hot natured, the cold doesn't seem to bother him like some folks, so he may really need to layer. Are the hunting pants, or bibs worth the investment? What about handwarmers, hats, gloves etc. And finally, are the boots anything special, or would some good boots for everyday wear work? We are on a pretty tight budget, I am looking for a bow for myself, and would like to be able to do both tomorrow. 

ETA: I forgot to say that no matter what, he needs a coat tomorrow since he lost his in the Joplin tornado, and last year somehow got by with a hoodie. He will be in town for a convention and on foot for part of the weekend, so a good coat is a must since it is going to be cold. 

Thanks in advance for any and all advice. His daddy should have been here to do this with him years ago. Thanks for filling in. 
God bless you and yours
Deb


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

most of what is sold is unnecessary. look at what people in your area where while working outdoors in winter. off the top of my head a good carhart or similar bib & a similar jacket would be good. they are rugged & will push through thorns like wait a minute vines. underwear, i reccommend anything in polypropylene it is very warm but also wicks sweat away from the skin.
don't get goretex, it is REALLY noisy in the woods.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

A LOT depends on the *type* of hunting.

It takes MUCH warmer clothes to sit still on a deer stand than to kick brush piles while hunting for rabbits.

Layers are always best since you can regulate warmth as needed.
Inner layers should be synthetics that allow moisture to escape

Bibs and coveralls are warmer than pants and a coat


----------



## Hears The Water (Aug 2, 2002)

Ok, thanks for that. He is wanting to try turkey hunting, deer hunting and small game. I don't think he want to any kind of water fowl stuff. If I get a bow he will probably be bow and rifle hunting. We don't have a stand, so he may be hunting on conservation land. I will assume that it is a big no-no to climb up into someone else's hunting stand so he will be on the ground. I have a feeling we are in for a cold winter around here. 
God bless you and yours
Deb


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

What are Missouri's requirements on % of body needs to be covered in Blaze Orange? In Wisconsin, for gun deer season, 50% of the body must be covered. This usually means a blaze orange coat or vest and a cap.

I use a blaze coat, cap and green wool bibs. A store that supplies farmers may offer better prices than a hunting oriented store (e.g. Tractor Supply). Hope that helps.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

As for small game such as rabbits and squirrels, you really don't need any expensive camoflage clothing. If deer hunting in the woods you don't really need camo stuff either. Black and grey clothing will do just fine as deer supposedly sees everything in shades of grey. What I've been doing is just wearing last years faded black jeans for pants and I have a black hoody with grey arms on it. It works great and I have deer come within 10 - 15 yards from me. Some don't even see me. 

However, his ego may overrun senseability and he may require camoflage clothing anyway. So go for any dark colored camo wear.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Debbie to Start he might try looking at a Pair of Coveralls that will fit over his Regular Work Clothes and a Heavy Coat to go over that.Boots I just mostly wear Leather Work Boots from Wal Mart.I would love to have pair of Camo Muck Boots.

He might find Heavy Camo Pants and a Big Enough Shirt to wear over T Shirt and Flannel Shirt.I like Lots of Pockets.Archery and Turkey Hunting he will want Camo for Face and Hands.

If he is Deer Hunting look into Climbing Stands.

Bass Pro will be High $$ but pretty good quality.

big rockpile


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Oldcountryboy said:


> As for small game such as rabbits and squirrels, you really don't need any expensive camoflage clothing. If deer hunting in the woods you don't really need camo stuff either. Black and grey clothing will do just fine as deer supposedly sees everything in shades of grey. What I've been doing is just wearing last years faded black jeans for pants and I have a black hoody with grey arms on it. It works great and I have deer come within 10 - 15 yards from me. Some don't even see me.
> 
> However, his ego may overrun senseability and he may require camoflage clothing anyway. So go for any dark colored camo wear.


Funny I think last week I've had more Deer and Turkeys bust me and the only thing I've changed is went with a Dark Camo.So back to the Lighter more Broke up Pattern.

big rockpile


----------



## Hears The Water (Aug 2, 2002)

You guys rock! Thanks. 
God bless you and yours
Deb


----------



## Gregg Alexander (Feb 18, 2007)

I wear Military Surplus BDU's


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

This should make john law happy.
QuietWear Hunting Vest with Game Bag, Blaze: Hunting : Walmart.com
If you decide to go with Carthart stuff stay away from the brown colors. There are fools out in the woods who shoot at the color brown and moving bushes.

These got to 2X at wal mart. Yukon Gear Insulated W/B Pants, Mossy Oak Infinity: Hunting : Walmart.com

they also carry coats in 2x sizes.Don't fort get you can ship to store from walmart.com.

I my self would never use my hunting clothing as every day wear. Hard to keep scents from gathering on those things that are strange smells to game.

My outer wear gets a wash in plain cold water a week or two before the season then they hang in our screened in porch. In the morning I put my duo fold long johns on then a good flannal shirt and blue jeans and wool socks. On the screen in porch I put my bibs on (Walls Blizzard Proof reversable) on then, My LaCross ice man pac boots, then a blaze orange sweat shirt then the coat( walls Blizzard Proof reversable) or a colimiba. A double knit thinslate stock cap rounds out the clothing.
In Michigan 4 sqare inches of Blaze orange is required when hunting during most seasons except archery and duck/goose.




















Your right it isn't Kosher to use some one elses stand with out permission.

 Al


----------



## CCCC (Nov 21, 2011)

Personally you don't need all the fancy stuff, and you can find camo just about any where you look now days. Although I have bought a few nicer things for bow hunting.

Military Surplus great idea and make sure you look at Wal-Mart.

If he is hunting from the ground the woods can provide some shelter and camo for the most part to conceal himself. Turkey can be a little tricky as they have excellent eye sight, not that deer don't.

Make sure he is warm and comfortable in whatever you decide, moving around a lot because you are cold or uncomfortable in something will ruin a hunt quicker than the type of camo you are wearing. 

Tell him to hunt down wind and not to skyline himself if he can help it and I am sure he will be just fine in whatever gear he is wearing.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

alleyyooper said:


> This should make john law happy.
> QuietWear Hunting Vest with Game Bag, Blaze: Hunting : Walmart.com
> If you decide to go with Carthart stuff stay away from the brown colors. There are fools out in the woods who shoot at the color brown and moving bushes.
> 
> ...



Your Hunters Orange is not Legal in Missouri.It has to be Solid Orange,Vest and Hat will cover the Law.

But Camo Hunters Orange won't no matter how much you wear.

Plus some parts of Missouri your second Buck wouldn't be Legal,have to have 4 points on one side.

big rockpile


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Seems they are spotting this darker Camo lately.










This seemed to work Good until it started Fading










Dressed for Cold










big rockpile


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Mostly good advice so far. 

I wouldn't be out in the woods, working or hunting, during deer season (even bow) unless I was mostly dressed in blaze orange. There are too many dorks who will shoot at you otherwise. In MN you have to wear blaze orange for hunting deer or small game except turkey and ducks because they can see the orange. Most places will put blaze orange clothing on sale for half price after deer season so wait to buy if you can.

Whatever you buy needs to be made of quiet cloth. You don't want to spook a deer because your coat rustled when you went to raise the gun for a shot. It needs to have a hard cloth exterior so it doesn't snag on twigs when walking through the woods. Waterproof but breathable is good.


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

TSC carries the XXX Lrg clothes. I reckon for all those large farmers/ranchers. If you have one of those near you might check them out.

.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

If I had to wear full blaze orange I would go back to Woolrich. I wore woolrich plaid for close to 30 years before going camo in 1991 on our property in the UPPER.

Men's Lined Stag Jacket | WoolrichÂ® The Original Outdoor Clothing Company

Men's Malone Heavyweight Wool Bibs *Call 800-966-5372 to Order* | WoolrichÂ® The Original Outdoor Clothing Company

The first buck is my 2010 buck the second is my 2011 buck and he was wounded is the only reason I taged a little feller.

 Al


----------



## frankva (May 21, 2009)

Don't be afraid to check a gun shop. Local one has 100% polyester hooded zip front sweatshirts every year. Grabbed one several years back- $22 out the door. They had 3X.

Warm and blaze.


----------



## Hears The Water (Aug 2, 2002)

Thank you guys for all the great advice. I found him a jacket at Wal-Mart yesterday for $50. It is a bit short in the sleeves, but if we get him gloves with a knit cuff, that should take care of the issue. Now that y'all mention it and I think of it, even though we don't use scented laundry products, the boy does work at a hamburger joint. So I will get him a different coat for the season, and hang the camo one outside on our porch. Thanks for that tip. 

I also got him some thermal under wear, pants and shirt. And I also got him to blaze orange vests, just in case one gets lost or torn up. 

I will be looking for some bibs, and will check the local TSC, as well as Atwoods. Oh, and a hat too, right Rocky? 

I still need to go to our local Wal-Mart for ammo, so I will look there too. 

One last question about hunting, for now. We have a 12 gauge shot gun (with 2 barrel lengths) and a .22 rifle. Am I right in thinking that neither of these are very good for deer hunting? He claims that we need another gun for deer hunting, and I want to make sure that we really do. Thanks again for your help. 
God bless you and yours
Deb


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ok the 12Ga. will work if it has Open Choke and I would put a Scope on it,use Rifled Slugs.

Rifle would be better and you can get good deals on Combo Rifle and Scope.Use to be 30-06 was the one but there is other Calibers that are widely used.

Oh lot of shooting better learn to Reload or have alot of money.One reason I like Muzzleloader alot cheaper to shoot.

big rockpile


----------



## Hears The Water (Aug 2, 2002)

Thanks Rocky.
God bless you and yours
Deb


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

A good quailty Muzzle loader makes a good rifle for deer hunting if you don't want to shoot slugs in the shot gun. Buy the powder loose and the sabots and bullets bulk from a store that sells reloading supplys. Many states also have special muzzle loader seasons too.

Many states have shot gun hunting zones and hundreds of deer are killed each year with slugs from a shot gun.
Some shot guns have a optional rifled barrel to shoot saboted slugs with. many of those are accrite out to 100 to 150 yards with pratice and finding the right slug.

 Al


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

If he wants to try Muzzleloader ask me anything before hand.

Missouri had Muzzleloader Season until this year now they have Alternative Season so they can use Modern Pistols :grumble:

Our Firearms Season last about a month and I use Muzzleloader through all of it.And we are allowed Unlimited Antlerless Tags.

big rockpile


----------



## Hears The Water (Aug 2, 2002)

Yeah, I am trying to figure out the whole tags thing. I just need to get the hunting regulations book. I tried to look online but I kept getting lost. I might try again tomorrow when I am not so tired. 
God bless you and yorus
Deb


----------

